# Pics of the new girls and the little boys



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

I am finally getting around to posting pics of the new girls.

The black one with tan on her legs is Molly. She is warming up to us, but often in the pictures she is bowed up because she is still a bit skittish (dam-raised).

The splashy grey doeling is Silvie. She was in less pictures because she spent her time jumping up on me. She is a full sister to Molly, so she was also dam-raised, but she was already more friendly when we got them.

Ruby may show up in some of these pictures. Ruby is my brown 10 month old doeling who got injured 3 weeks ago. 

The flashy black/white/tan buckling is as of yet unnamed (probably a Moon or Star theme for him). We are retaining him. He is a sweet boy.

The blonde buckling is partially named (I think his registered name will be Cactus Acres Sunrise). Sunny is very friendly, and already head-butts his dam over food. Sunny is the one that lost his ear tip to frostbite a few days ago.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Here are the pics of the boys. Yes, picture overload, but they are just so cute!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Everyone looks happy and healthy! Cuties!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Very nice looking goats you have there.


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

Oh my gosh they are so sweet!


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

The boys are precious too. No such thing as photo overload


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Ruby is definitely more happy now that she can spend most of the day out of the stall we had her in. We had to keep her penned up for at least two weeks to start the healing process without Bree injuring Ruby. Now that Ruby is getting more agile, she has been able to be out during the day with Bree and her boys. The little girls are penned separately still, but will be joining the herd soon.

Molly is so dainty, so girly, when compared to her sister. Hard to believe that she is actually heavier than Silvie.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh, I do like Nubians! Nice bunch of goats you have there, and they are very pretty, too! I love the coloring on your black and white buckling - he looks like he has a lot of depth to him.


----------



## AvyNatFarm (Oct 29, 2013)

Very pretty! The gray doe looks like a super cute, lop-eared bunny. Love those ears!


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

They are adorable and sweet!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

they're so cute! such happy goats you have!


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Yes, she does have quite the ears (especially compared to my Ruby, who was not gifted in the ear department). 

The boys should be pretty nice when grown, especially the black and white boy. I am curious to see what would come from crossing him with Silvie, the grey doeling. They are both pretty flashy, and the twin girls appear more level across their backs than Ruby or Bree (those girls just won't stand still for really good pictures). 

Now if only doofus flashy boy wouldn't try to grow horn scurs, we'd be in good shape....

And yes, I love Nubians and their ears. The floppy ears are so cute. I guess that is why we also have a bloodhound.


----------

